# Collage - "Walk'n da Dog"



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2018)

I was told that I'd get nowhere in this town unless I loosened up, so says gallery owners.

Ummm, a little "Grey Goose" helped me along the way.....


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Aug 5, 2018)

Poor dog won’t be getting a very long walk by the look of those pink ‘kinky boots’.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2018)

LOL! But she is wearing Dr. Scholl's insoles


----------



## bobo (Aug 5, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> I was told that I'd get nowhere in this town unless I loosened up, so says gallery owners.
> 
> Ummm, a little "Grey Goose" helped me along the way.....



Very nice colors 
She's a head-turner - lolol


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Aug 5, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> LOL! But she is wearing Dr. Scholl's insoles


Doc Martens are more practical, they do come in an attractive range of colours too:tennis:


----------



## dither (Aug 5, 2018)

Pink denim thigh-boots imo and maybe a piercing.
Too much hair, again,imo, and blue perhaps?


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Aug 5, 2018)

dither said:


> Pink denim thigh-boots imo and maybe a piercing.
> Too much hair, again,imo, and blue perhaps?







My those new pills must be doing you good dither, are these the ones you had in mind for Silvers collage?
Oh dear, they were obviously too exciting and failed to appear.


----------



## dither (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes definitely the collage.
I think it is easy to get an impression of the creator from what is created. Y'know?
There could be Jackboots, a lot of khaki, wide leather belt and those star shaped silver studs.
Policeman's uniform orientated attire with a bulldog's or poodle's head.
The skinny size zero model. Black I fancy. Or rainbow skin-toned perhaps.
And why a dog?
Why not a baby croc?
Go play.
And yes, I the the capsules are helping both mentally and physically.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 5, 2018)

bobo said:


> Very nice colors
> She's a head-turner - lolol


Ha! She's been known to stop traffic or...stop people in their tracks.



BlondeAverageReader said:


> Doc Martens are more practical, they do come in an attractive range of colours too:tennis:


Barb, I will look into this.  Can she run in them? Because, after all, there are always men chasing after her!



dither said:


> Pink denim thigh-boots imo and maybe a piercing.
> Too much hair, again,imo, and blue perhaps?


Hey! That's my grandmother your talk'n about. She is probably turning over in her grave. (She was buried in a Givenchy gown.)



BlondeAverageReader said:


> My those new pills must be doing you good dither, are these the ones you had in mind for Silvers collage?
> Oh dear, they were obviously too exciting and failed to appear.


Pills! Now thinking about a pillbox hat....



dither said:


> Yes definitely the collage.
> I think it is easy to get an impression of the creator from what is created. Y'know?
> There could be Jackboots, a lot of khaki, wide leather belt and those star shaped silver studs.
> Policeman's uniform orientated attire with a bulldog's or poodle's head.
> ...


dither, can I _please _have some of your pills?!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Aug 6, 2018)

The old Grey Goose has done it again. She's adorable. 
Love her earrings. Matching hat, shoes and bag 
of course... but darling, she has no hands...
Good thing she has a service dog.


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 6, 2018)

> she has no hands...
> Good thing she has a service dog.




LOL! Priceless!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 7, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> I was told that I'd get nowhere in this town unless I loosened up, so says gallery owners.
> 
> Ummm, a little "Grey Goose" helped me along the way.....




This is so you.... a bold, whimsical, vibrant ... unique creation...looking cool in stilettos... walkin the dawg.... lol....


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks, Fire. You always bring a smile to my face! This_ will_ be me. Can't wait for my hair to go white though I'd wear it shoulder length.

I slapped her together in a little over an hour with a marketing idea in mind (my future work will be more plotted). 

There are several 55+ Living Communities here where women are always walking their dogs. The only activities provided are Bingo and one has "Coloring Time" - _This _infuriates me because it is so terribly infantilizing!

So, I will be marketing more of the like with objectives to run by Community Directors so they can run it by Corporate. 

I have background being an Assistant Recreational Director for Nursing and Adult Homes. So, I'm no novice and will be charging $ per hour for my instruction. To let their imaginations run! I'd be calling it "Magazine Art"

Wish me luck!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't think it is luck you need, my fabulous friend.... you need to pray... pray that the "coloring group" still has a tiny spark of creativity left... you can fan that small spark into a towering inferno....


----------



## SilverMoon (Aug 7, 2018)

i hope so!!!


----------



## Underd0g (Aug 7, 2018)

SilverMoon said:


> There are several 55+ Living Communities here where women are always walking their dogs. The only activities provided are Bingo and one has "Coloring Time" - _This _infuriates me because it is so terribly infantilizing!
> 
> 
> Wish me luck!



Good luck, the collages seem like a great activity.

I don't know what kind of images are being colored, but in case you haven't seen the adult coloring books. They're kind of therapeutic and have many levels of difficulty.

Here's a couple examples:


----------



## TuesdayEve (Aug 9, 2018)

It’s fun to color. Had a coloring app for awhile.
And at work, we color pictures for the holidays 
throughout the year and hang them in the wall.
It is therapeutic.
 
In the second picture, three are mine... can u guess?


----------



## bobo (Aug 10, 2018)

I think you would go for the strong colors - hence the red hat, the yellow hat with the red background, and the purple hat - lolol


----------



## TuesdayEve (Aug 10, 2018)

Yes! Your right bobo! I can’t draw or illustrate but 
I love to color.

And Silver, I think the old folks will like both
colororing and collaging.

Have you ever heard of ‘soul collaging’?
Cutting random pictures from magazines, 
no words only pictures, and allowing the collage 
to form. I just call it art.
But it’s fun with a few friends... the energy can be
awsome and afterwards you discuss your work.


----------

